# Sifu Didier Beddar video



## OzPaul (Oct 5, 2012)

Stubbled across this video lastnight.  It's in French so i don't have a clue what he is saying but looks like a good place to train.  Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy7NQBR86P8&feature=related


----------



## Nabakatsu (Oct 5, 2012)

Interesting stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## geezer (Oct 6, 2012)

He's good, but I've seen _Beddar.._.










--Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 7, 2012)

geezer said:


> He's good, but I've seen _Beddar._
> 
> 
> Emin to that brother.


----------



## geezer (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL!

Or, for some very refined technique, you could just search the ..._Webb._


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2012)

Very traditional on the one hand, but mixing in some BJJ etc. too!


----------



## yak sao (Oct 8, 2012)

geezer said:


> LOL!
> 
> Or, for some very refined technique, you could just search the ..._Webb._




You say the funniest _Tings.......Yip_, I said it and I'm glad I did


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 9, 2012)

all of this is very very WONG! :soapbox:


----------



## WTchap (Oct 10, 2012)

All in all, I like the way they train and don't give a _fak_ they are from a different lineage. That said, it has been a _leung_ time since I trained with any TWC folk. 

No reason why we can't watch such clips and all still be _chum_(s)


----------

